# Saddle fitter Chorley/Wigan



## mandy4727 (3 May 2014)

Can somebody please recommend a saddle fitter who will come to my yard in Standish, near Wigan as I have no transport to get anywhere with my horse. Horse is a 4 year old welsh section d and has changed shape so need to part exchange the saddle I currently have.


----------



## BlackRider (4 May 2014)

Nigel from oakfield used to come out, could be worth giving him a ring.

I use Village saddlery, but I think they'll only come out for new saddles, so if you want 2nd hand I'd give them a miss.

There is a saddle fitter based at leyland at Club Equestrian, I've never used her though.


----------



## soft touch (4 May 2014)

Heather at Club Equestrian, she is really good, travels and has a wide range of saddles


----------

